# Trail Blazers vs Sonics - tonight on KGW



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Just a reminder that tonights game is on KGW and is available in HD. 

:cheers:

http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2007/10/aldridge-set-to-go-wednesday.html


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm so stoked I bought the 47inch LCD


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Does anyone know if the KGW broadcast is going to be available down south here in Eugene?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Found it - it's on KEVU, channel 4 here in Eugene.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

sweet thanks for the news


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

If it's on NBA League Pass I get to bounce between World Series and Blazers, while frosting and decorating 4 dozen cupcakes for Friday's Halloween party. I can just see it, Outlaw dunks, I jump up and down spraying chocolate everywhere.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

yay.. seattle-less durant vs portland-less oden. good thing it's not on national tv!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> yay.. seattle-less durant vs portland-less oden. good thing it's not on national tv!


Then don't watch! If you are a hoop fan or true Blazer fan, youare gonna watch regardless! Go 'Zers!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Loyalty4Life said:


> Found it - it's on KEVU, channel 4 here in Eugene.


What sucks is I don't think there is a KEVU HD channel... I'm hoping that when the new comcast channel starts up it will be offered in HD in Eugene. If not I will be sad.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Then don't watch! If you are a hoop fan or true Blazer fan, youare gonna watch regardless! Go 'Zers!


i actually wont! i'll probably end up at the game instead!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

sabas4mvp said:


> What sucks is I don't think there is a KEVU HD channel... I'm hoping that when the new comcast channel starts up it will be offered in HD in Eugene. If not I will be sad.


There is a KEVU HD channel its just not offered in the basic comcast package. I'm at the U of O currently and only get basic cable 

The comcast channel will also have an HD channel but you'll have to upgrade your package from the basic to a more expensive one to probably get it <_<


----------



## ljm (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey, does anybody know if this is going to be on League Pass as well? I thought it was, but didn't see it in the Directv listings when I was home at lunch!


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Sweet! I didn't even think to check if the game was on. I'm not really sure I have ever seen the Blazers in HD. :clap2: :cheers: :yay:

Will this be the first time Roy and Aldridge play together in preseason? I thought they might have missed opposite games for the most part... can't remember now though. Happens after you hit 40. =)


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't see it on NBA league pass... but usually all the broadcast games are... tune in at 7 PST who knows.


----------



## sjla2kology101 (Apr 23, 2006)

Im in Vegas and my cable company wont even turn on league pass till the 30th, I bought it yesterday but they said the channels wont show up till then which kinda sucks. oh well last season here, next year I can enjoy the team in person when im back HOME!!!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Driew said:


> There is a KEVU HD channel its just not offered in the basic comcast package. I'm at the U of O currently and only get basic cable
> 
> The comcast channel will also have an HD channel but you'll have to upgrade your package from the basic to a more expensive one to probably get it <_<


I go to U of O too, I have comcast HD, the sports package and league pass (which hasn't started yet for comcast :mad2: )... do you know what channel it is? I don't see it listed anywhere. Even if I didn't pay for its service, I should still be able to see it listed.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Paxil said:


> Sweet! I didn't even think to check if the game was on. I'm not really sure I have ever seen the Blazers in HD. :clap2: :cheers: :yay:
> 
> Will this be the first time Roy and Aldridge play together in preseason? I thought they might have missed opposite games for the most part... can't remember now though. Happens after you hit 40. =)


Roy and Aldridge played together the first time they played the Kings. No Aldridge tonight though I believe? Or Roy? I'm confused.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

It's not listed on Dish Network league pass either. Barrett said it was on, I guess those of us non Portlanders will all have to hope he wasn't just misinformed.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

sabas4mvp said:


> I go to U of O too, I have comcast HD, the sports package and league pass (which hasn't started yet for comcast :mad2: )... do you know what channel it is? I don't see it listed anywhere. Even if I didn't pay for its service, I should still be able to see it listed.


Are you in the dorms? If so how did you get the sports package in the dorm rooms?!?!


The channel should be 31.2 or 34.2


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Ugh...this pre-game show needs work. It is just horrible...


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

I do not believe it is on DirecTV either - does anyone have a link to a radio broadcast to at least listen in?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

any link for the game?


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> any link for the game?


 You can go to ESPN and watch the Gamecast for this game - but no audio or video - just real-time stats.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Just a note.. nice new sideline reporter. A little more easier on the eyes than say... Anne Schatz or Bill Schonely


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I really like the new graffics and the new pre-game set. It looks great in HD.

Rebecca Harlow is nice in HD also. :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

24 to 31 blazers


----------



## jessiewang (Mar 1, 2007)

southnc said:


> I do not believe it is on DirecTV either - does anyone have a link to a radio broadcast to at least listen in?


http://www.nba.com/games/20071024/SEAPOR/preview.html?nav=scoreboardhome
listen live->portland


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Our bench is letting us down.

Anyone else getting a blank screen for a few secs at a time?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

mgb said:


> Anyone else getting a blank screen for a few secs at a time?




yes - a black screen looks really good in high def.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

after watching the laker game, seattle is a much better team without durant in.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

For those watching the game, any comments on it? Looks like LMA is having a good game but outside him, the nba.com scoreboard doesn't say a lot.

I'd appreciate comments by those actually watching the game.

Thanks.

Gramps...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Joel hurt agian.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sonics on fire, and Roy remains rusty. They should go into Aldridge more.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> For those watching the game, any comments on it? Looks like LMA is having a good game but outside him, the nba.com scoreboard doesn't say a lot.
> 
> I'd appreciate comments by those actually watching the game.
> 
> ...


Martell isn't playing bad either, but everyone else not playing that well. 

We were kicking in the first quarter and then brought in our bench and have been out of sync since.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Wheels keeps saying that Roy is still working his way back, but to those watching: does he seem to have an ill effects from his heel?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What a jam by Aldridge!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I was wondering why Jack didn't start the second half. He is leading the charge back. Well him and Aldridge.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

yuyuza1 said:


> Wheels keeps saying that Roy is still working his way back, but to those watching: does he seem to have an ill effects from his heel?


Shots aren't falling/taking some questionable shots.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

right now with both starting a half with the first unit the +/- is something like 

blake -15
jack +10


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Jack's keeping this team in the game this quarter, even if the team isn't shooting well.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Yeah Blake's been playing pretty poorly tonight.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Sergio seems to have gotten his speed back, he looked a lot slower in the 2nd half of the season after the ankle injury and during the preseason.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, rally time! Go ROY!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I like the lineup, LMA, Outlaw, Webster, Roy, and Jack.

Down by two our ball.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Webster!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

23 secs left. Go for last shot hope for the win or take a fast shot so we can foul if we miss?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great D!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on Blake! Make the second one! YES!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

whew. Roy is the engine for this team. We don't win this without him.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright!! Great come back. Refuse to lose! The rust is off of Roy!


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

wow that was nuts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> whew. Roy is the engine for this team. We don't win this without him.


And he's only going to get better!

LMA is the work horse, but Roy is clutch!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Martell did really well again. 

Just imagine if Oden was playing! We'd be in the playoffs. Heck, I'm not ready to concede we won't make it as it is.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Man1 What a fun game. Roy, Aldridge and Webster all played great.

Aldridge not only had 31 points, but also grabbed 13 rebounds which helped the Blazers win the rebounding category.

Roy played great at the end of the game and really forced the sonics to make him the focus of their D.

Webster had another great shooting night and seemed to mesh really well with LMA and Roy. 



The point guards were a little less impressive with Jack/Blake/Sergio/green only getting a total of 6 assists. That sucks.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I also think Outlaw played well. He is really becoming a good defender (I can't believe I just said that).


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Man, BRoy did whatever he wanted in the 4th quarter. 

You think the Bulls would like to undo the Tyrus Thomas trade? If they had LaMarcus, they would dominate the East for years.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

What an awesome game!! And this is only preseason. Roy was the hero. He willed the Blazers to victory in the 4th. It was amazing when he missed a leaning jumper late in the 4th, but then got his own rebound over 2 Sonic big guys and dished it to Martell on the side for the swishing 3. 

Aldridge, Roy and Martell all played wonderfully. Let's hope they keep this up in the regular season.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

72 pts from the big three = freakin awesome!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Can you get a more picture perfect shot than Martell with the fall away three from the sideline for a late lead? It's a thing of beauty! I know it's only preseason, but the fans that were there rocked the Garden late.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I was really glad to see us come back and win. LMA, Martell and Roy(second half) sure played good. I really aven't been a Webster fan before but I think we might have our SF. I think with those 3 and add Oden next year we are looking great.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

What an awesome 4th quarter. Roy really stepped it up, and showed his true form, Aldridge with an amazing outing, I'm looking forward to those 31 points and 13 rebounds on my fantasy team. And I really think this is the year that Webster becomes a consistent 3 point shooter. I really like what I saw tonight. GO BLAZERS!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Just got back from the game . . . I think my thread about Frye's role played out at the game.

End of the game and Nate goes with a line up of Jack, Roy, Webster, Outlaw and Aldridge. I think that is very telling. Clearly Nate is trying to win the game (playing starters at the end) and Frye and Joel are not in the game. 

It's only one game (and the only game I have seen) but my quick impressions. . . Roy is back, creates shots, controls the tempo, just a leader out there . . . Aldridge is everywhere . . . I was pleasantly surprised by Sergio . . . Blake seemed like a non-factor . . . I was not impressed with Frye or Green . . . I know Webster was is becoming part of the big three and is hitting his shots, but I'm predicting a bigger year from Travis (I like his defense much better) . . . how come they charge full price for tickets but don't do the streamers and confetti thing at the end . . . fun game to attend . . .


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I just got back from the game, what a great finish. Kudos to Nate for going with the lineup of Jack, Roy, Webster, Outlaw and Aldridge (The best center on the team still.) They hold the Sonics nearly scoreless and win the game. A few observations:

1. Roy has broke the rust off. He started in the 3rd and continued into the 4th. Nate making good decisions keeping him in during the 4th to keep him going. Money when it is crunch time. Not looking for his 3 point shot yet, which was so effective for him late in the season last year.

2. Martell - So happy for this guy. When that open 3 came to him late in the 4th, I just knew if was going in. Such a difference between last year. 

3. Jack - Pretty stable over all, but missed a few easy passes for buckets. So much better then Blake tonight, not even a contest. Nice role playing tonight.

4. Joel - Good game, but still shows while you are playing with him on the floor offensivly, you are playing 4 on 5. 

5. Aldridge - Continues to dominate. 31 points and not even playing a large section of the game? Wow. He is also the best center the Blazers have.

6. Outlaw - At the end of the game when it mattered, he was in. That shows me that the coaching staff has confidence in him, and he played well during that time. 

7. Blake - Pee You. You stink. Quit forcing shots and do what you do best, which is not make mistakes, which is what you did not do tonight. He is playing like a player who is forcing the issue, just chill out and remember you are a back up.

8. Raef - Please buy this dude out. So slow it hurt.

9. Frye - This guy looks more comfortable taking jump shots then posting up. I will be surprised if Outlaw doesn't pass him up on the depth chart soon, the end of the game lineup showed that easily enough.

10. Green - Also forcing the issue. Looked like he was taking too many chances to try to catch the coaching staff's eye, when that is not what they are looking for.

11. Sergio - Doing ok offensivly, but as usual, lost defensivly. I was watching him defensivly and he was so far off base it was hard to deal with. It looked like he was trying to play zone 100% of the time, even when they weren't playing zone. 

So basically, I think Nate found his end of the game lineup. He also found his best 5 players. The problem is, there isn't much beyond that 5, and I think that is the problem that will hit this club all year. It will be a good thing when he lowers the rotation to 9 guys like he planned. He will really need to make sure a few starters are in at all times though to keep the game under control. The question is, which ones does he keep in, who will keep the team under control and not falling far behind. James Jones could help out with this, as he could possibly be a good 2nd unit guy who is stable, and we haven't got to see him much yet. 

I also think that the team needs to find a way to get Martell more shots. Spreading the floor helps everyone, and let's face it. The guy has been shooting the lights out. Keep feeding him. 

Lamarcus Aldridge is a silent killer. You notice the big plays, but he is one of those guys that quietly drops 30 on you. That is because he makes it looks so easy it is easily forgettable. 


Not to get overly excited about a win over the Sonics, but this team could have easily folded in the pre season tank and given up. They didn't, and exhibited the quality I loved about them last year: The will to win. They never give up, and always try hard, and that is all I ask.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Tortimer said:


> I was really glad to see us come back and win. LMA, Martell and Roy(second half) sure played good. I really aven't been a Webster fan before but I think we might have our SF. I think with those 3 and add Oden next year we are looking great.


You know Jack and Outlaw didn't do that bad either. I liked when we had Jack, Roy, Webster, Outlaw, and Aldridge out on the floor because they are all our young guns. Jack is playing better this year, I think his ankle was holding him back last year and he should only get better this year.

Ya, and when we add Oden to the mix? OH YEA!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

went to the game as well...it was fun to talk crap to the guy in sec 329 who was rooting for the supes
blake is very average...jack really outplayed him, but pg is definitely our weakest position.
I am real glad we didn't pick Durant. Martel looks like a budding star at the 3 and Trav is Uncle Cliffy re-incarnated. Can we say 6th man of the year?


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

mgb said:


> You know Jack and Outlaw didn't do that bad either. I liked when we had Jack, Roy, Webster, Outlaw, and Aldridge out on the floor because they are all our young guns. Jack is playing better this year, I think his ankle was holding him back last year and he should only get better this year.
> 
> Ya, and when we add Oden to the mix? OH YEA!!!


Speaking about Jack's ankle, did anyone else see him when he tried to pack it on Green or someone...whew. He got ups.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I get that the Sonics were without Durant tonight, but when Webster let that 3-ball go, I screamed a little bit. I'm already in regular season form in my TV watching. :biggrin: 

If Webster's pre-season carries over, the Blazers are looking at 2 MIP candidates. LaMarcus has already made me say, "Zach who?"


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...a/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap08_pre100_seapor.asx

Highlights from the game. Roy's effort on the offensive board is impressive, and LA's jams looked sweet.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i think pg will be our weakest link just wait till RUDY AND ODEN come!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Here I go again, walking out on that limb, Martell Webster has now expanded our 'untouchable 3' to our 'untouchable 4'. Well, in actaulity he is not untouchable, but he he definatley looking like a legit starting SF. Right now I rank our guys...

(1) Greg Oden, LaMarcus Aldridge, Brandon Roy

(2) Martell Webster

(3-15) Everyone else


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I am so glad we don't have Foye, Tyrus Thomas and Durant!!! I'm very happy with our boyz!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I am so glad we don't have Foye, Tyrus Thomas and Durant!!! I'm very happy with our boyz!


I agree about Foye and Tyrus, but I'm not so sure about Durant. Especially with the knee issue with Oden, Durant may prove to be the better prospect. I sure hope not, I just think it's too early to add him to the list.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

GOD said:


> I agree about Foye and Tyrus, but I'm not so sure about Durant. Especially with the knee issue with Oden, Durant may prove to be the better prospect. I sure hope not, I just think it's too early to add him to the list.


I still go with Oden especially after seeing how badly this team got torched in the 2nd and 3rd quarter. The lane was totally open to the Sonics. His presence will be felt immediately on defensive end next season.

While I like Durant, he's a project as well that needs the ball in his hands to be effective.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> Just a note.. nice new sideline reporter. A little more easier on the eyes than say... Anne Schatz or Bill Schonely


She looks great in person too. Definite head-turner, I think I have whiplash.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> Martell did really well again.
> 
> Just imagine if Oden was playing! We'd be in the playoffs. Heck, I'm not ready to concede we won't make it as it is.




How do you figure? We barely beat the worst team in the league without it's best player on our home court.Adding Oden makes us better for sure, but let's not start planning the parade just yet.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

wow, Roy went 50% from the line? That's odd..


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

mgb said:


> You know Jack and Outlaw didn't do that bad either. I liked when we had Jack, Roy, Webster, Outlaw, and Aldridge out on the floor because they are all our young guns. Jack is playing better this year, I think his ankle was holding him back last year and he should only get better this year.
> 
> Ya, and when we add Oden to the mix? OH YEA!!!


I agree the lineup at the end really played well together. I think Jack and Outlaw had good games.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Sounds like a terrific game. Unfortunately, DirecTV said that NBA League Pass would get me all televised games with the exception of local blackout. They lied again. The game was not on. I could have watched Knicks/Sixers or Kings/Clippers but not the Blazers. I wonder if I paid for league pass to never see Portland?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

crandc said:


> Sounds like a terrific game. Unfortunately, DirecTV said that NBA League Pass would get me all televised games with the exception of local blackout. They lied again. The game was not on. I could have watched Knicks/Sixers or Kings/Clippers but not the Blazers. I wonder if I paid for league pass to never see Portland?




I saw every game last year on league pass. For whatever reason, last night's game wasn't on.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Great pics. Thanks Samuel.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I saw every game last year on league pass. For whatever reason, last night's game wasn't on.


was EVERY game on league pass? I seem to remember a few games that weren't available, but maybe I'm just remembering pre-season. 

anyway, I was able to watch far more Blazers games last year than I probably should have, so I'm not complaining much. 

it sucks missing Aldridge and Roy putting on an All Star-type games, but I have to keep reminding myself *it's only preseason*. and against a really bad team without their best player. 

League Pass is a smoking good deal.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mook said:


> was EVERY game on league pass? I seem to remember a few games that weren't available, but maybe I'm just remembering pre-season.
> 
> anyway, I was able to watch far more Blazers games last year than I probably should have, so I'm not complaining much.
> 
> ...




I think there were 4-5 that weren't broadcast by either team. I obviously couldn't watch those.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> How do you figure? We barely beat the worst team in the league without it's best player on our home court.Adding Oden makes us better for sure, but let's not start planning the parade just yet.


At the same time I would point out that in the 3rd quarter Nate had a horrible lineup on the floor that will never see the light of day during the regular season, and if they do, get ready for a long night. Nate is going to have a tough search for players to work competantly for the 2nd unit. He mentioned a nine man rotation. All of the guys in at the end of the game are part of that, the of the other 4, only Joel and Frye seem locked down. My guess is James Jones fills one spot, and the guards that fight over the last few spots struggle all season long and drive all the Blazer fans crazy.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Recommended viewing for those of you who still doubt Aldridge ability to play physical.

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...e_getsbusy_071024.asx&video=blank&nbasite=nba


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

mook said:


> was EVERY game on league pass? I seem to remember a few games that weren't available, but maybe I'm just remembering pre-season.


My understanding was that every game that was televised by one of the teams was on League pass. That meant there were a couple games that weren't shown on it. I'm unsure why this game wasn't shown, though it may simply be because it's only pre-season. Will be interesting to see if it happens at all during the regular season.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

I was really impressed with our team last night. You could totally see how the team is going to shake out in a year or two. Joel and LaMarcus in the the center really held it and provided the start for the kick out and running. What has hurt us this year is when the starters go down, we lose that toughness inside.

Next year however, you have Oden and LaMarcus down low, then you rotate in Joel with the bench squad giving them more inside toughness to go with the athleticism of Travis as the scoring focus and we suddenly look a lot better.

Oden really will change our team next year. LaMarcus is a beast, Roy is as Roy does, and Martell seems to have grown up. Awesome.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I can just hear Wheels' call now:

"Roy dishes to Webster... FOR a THREE... BANG! PA-POW!!!"

(echoes of Rice screaming WHOO-HOOOOO!!! from his TV spot a few chairs over)

Interesting how the level of confidence I have with the group of Jack, Roy, Webster, Outlaw, and LaMarcus feels so similar to the confidence level I had with the group of Porter, Drexler, Kersey, Cliffy, and Williams when that group first solidified. Not saying we are anywhere close to competing at that level yet, just that it really does seem to be coming together.

So far to me, Webster, LaMarcus, and Outlaw all look improved from last season, and seem to be playing well together. GREAT to see Webster finding confidence in his shot, and his team-mates showing confidence in him.

PBF


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://blog.oregonlive.com/sportsupdates/2007/10/blazers_top_i5_rival_seattle.html


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> How do you figure? We barely beat the worst team in the league without it's best player on our home court.


The sonics play a LOT better without Durant right now.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> How do you figure? We barely beat the worst team in the league without it's best player on our home court.Adding Oden makes us better for sure, but let's not start planning the parade just yet.


I simply said we'd make it too the playoffs with Oden, not that we would win it all.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

hasoos said:


> Recommended viewing for those of you who still doubt Aldridge ability to play physical.
> 
> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...e_getsbusy_071024.asx&video=blank&nbasite=nba


Also recommended for any who think he's just a face-the-basket big man with no low post moves. The highlights showed he has a nice jump hook going to his right across the lane (on more than one occasion) and a sweet drop step spin move going baseline to his left. If he adds a left handed jump hook (like Oden), combined with his length, his shooting touch and his high release point, he'll be impossible to guard one-on-one in the low post.

This year, without Oden playing next to him, he's going to draw plenty of double teams when he gets the ball down low. So far, in pre-season, he's used his quickness to make a move and get off his shot before the double team comes. Once the season starts and other teams are seriously scouting the Blazers, expect the double teams to come faster and much more often It will be interesting to see how LaMarcus adjusts, how quickly he recognizes the double team and how well he finds his open teammates.

What we're seeing in pre-season is very promising, and I expect a breakout season from LaMarcus, but I do think there will be times when he struggles offensively as other teams start to tailor their game plans to limit his one-on-one scoring opportunities. The good news is that he'll learn a LOT this year and next year it will all seem that much easier with Oden by his side. Aldridge's growth this year will also take some offensive pressure off Oden next season coming back from his injury. With the strides Aldridge makes this year, next year opponents will have to chose their poison with two dominant big men to defend down low. And with Brandon Roy and a vastly improved, more confident Martell Webster they won't be able to just pack the paint with a tight zone and leave someone open on the perimeter. 

The improvement both Aldridge and Webster have shown in the pre-season is a real high point after the downer of Oden's surgery. By this time next year, both of them will be a year older, better and wiser AND we will be getting Oden back AND Rudy Fernandez (yet another consistent outside threat) AND possibly another high draft pick (although based on what I've seen in pre-season, that may no longer be a top 10 pick).

BNM


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> Interesting how the level of confidence I have with the group of Jack, Roy, Webster, Outlaw, and LaMarcus feels so similar to the confidence level I had with the group of Porter, Drexler, Kersey, Cliffy, and Williams when that group first solidified. Not saying we are anywhere close to competing at that level yet, just that it really does seem to be coming together.
> 
> PBF


Very funny you should say that because I had been thinking the same thing. And I feel the same way, for the most part, when it's Joel in there instead of Outlaw. It just makes me more confident that we can get stops when he's in there. Offense, not so much. Just think if the team of Drexler and Porter could have had a man in the middle like a healthy Oden... Let's hope it happens for this group.


On an unrelated side note, I'm personally still not going to get too giddy about our preseason record, for the simple fact that Atlanta finished 7-1. But this team is definitely playing together and playing hard, and I think that's all most of us want this year.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

ProudBFan said:


> GREAT to see Webster finding confidence in his shot, and his team-mates showing confidence in him.


And, equally important, he seems to have gained the confidence of his coach. Not only is Webster starting, he's playing significant minutes, and a significant role, in the 4th quarter of close games - something you just didn't see last season. And that show of confidence from his coach just helps further reinforce his growing self-confidence.

Last season Martell didn't really seem to have any specific well defined role and I think that contributed to his lack of self-confidence. When he was drafted, he was touted as our SG of the future, and then a year later the team drafts an older, more experienced player for that exact same role. And, it happens that older, more experienced player was much more NBA ready than Webster (even though Webster had a year of NBA experience). So, Roy steps right into the starting SG role that Webster thought was going to eventually be his and immediately becomes a front runner for ROY. And, at the beginning of the season, they also still had the incumbent starting SG, Juan Dixon backing up Roy. So, suddenly Webster goes from SG of the future to third on the depth chart.

So, why not move him to SF. Simply put, he wasn't ready to go up against NBA starting SFs on a nightly basis. So, a non-roster training camp invitee ends up not only making the team but becoming the starting SF. For someone as young as Webster, finding himself suddenly without a well defined role, and being pushed further and further down the depth chart, it's not hard to see why his confidence wavered.

I know some joked about it, but I think the sports psychologist that worked with Martell really helped him out. He's always had the physical tools, and an NBA caliber jump shot, to be successful in the NBA. His problem has been lack of confidence and confusion about his current and future role on the team. He's obviously turned that around and his increased confidence is helping him carve out a role as a significant player, likely even a starter, on this year's team. And remember - he's still only 20 years old (won't turn 21 until December 4). His growth over the off season, and even from summer league to pre-season, has been phenomenal. Let's hope it continues. Although I hadn't written off Martell due to his young age, I'm truly amazed by his sudden turnaround.

BNM


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> This year, without Oden playing next to him, he's going to draw plenty of double teams when he gets the ball down low. So far, in pre-season, he's used his quickness to make a move and get off his shot before the double team comes. Once the season starts and other teams are seriously scouting the Blazers, expect the double teams to come faster and much more often It will be interesting to see how LaMarcus adjusts, how quickly he recognizes the double team and how well he finds his open teammates.
> 
> What we're seeing in pre-season is very promising, and I expect a breakout season from LaMarcus, but I do think there will be times when he struggles offensively as other teams start to tailor their game plans to limit his one-on-one scoring opportunities. The good news is that he'll learn a LOT this year and next year it will all seem that much easier with Oden by his side. Aldridge's growth this year will also take some offensive pressure off Oden next season coming back from his injury. With the strides Aldridge makes this year, next year opponents will have to chose their poison with two dominant big men to defend down low. And with Brandon Roy and a vastly improved, more confident Martell Webster they won't be able to just pack the paint with a tight zone and leave someone open on the perimeter.


This is essentially it for me with LaMarcus. I have little doubt of his skills. He's going to tear up the league. Teams will adjust to him to try and take him out. But that is where this year and future years will differ from the Zach era. Zach didn't see the pass well. The offense stagnated and there was little movement. The players that we have in place now with their current skill levels just play better together. We saw it last night. They would come to double LaMarcus right away. Or they would double Roy....both whom would if in trouble pass out and find men with open shots. Often each other, martell, or someone else. That is awesome.

Teams are going to have to double Oden next year or he's going to eat them alive. Do they pull another big over off LaMarcus? Hell no. LaMarcus will tear them a new one. Do you pull a guy off of Roy? Probably not. I dare you to leave Martell open on the wing. Jack is no slouch with an outside shot either. Which probably means we will see lots of zone to try and fend off as many of these "threats" as possible. Till Rudy, Martell, Blake, Jack, Jones....all start bringing the rain.

How can someone not be excited about Portlands Future?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...a/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap08_pre100_seapor.asx
> 
> Highlights from the game. Roy's effort on the offensive board is impressive, and LA's jams looked sweet.



There I am baby . . . celebrating the three before it even went down . . . what a fun game.


----------

